# Angelfish help



## CtLaxin (May 8, 2007)

My anglefish was getting picked on very much so I moved him to my other tank. But today i just noticed this white stuff on the angelfish. Does anyone know what this is? It looks like jelly or something


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Can we ask for a pic of that stuff? Sounds like fungus to me. Salt will help but if you have bottom dwellers, be sure to dissolve it first before adding it.

Fungus occurs if wounds are left untreated. I'd suggest isolating the angelfish and let it live in its own tank if it was beaten heavily.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

where is the white stuff located? It does sound fungal but some bacterial infections will cause white "tuft-like" growths as well. Columnaris and Mouth Rot are two common bacterial diseases that look fungal. Cotton Wool disease however is a fungal disease but is often times a secondary infection caused by bacteria. I'm guessing your best bet would be an antibiotic medication such as tetracycline but if you could describe the appearance in more detail, that would be great. Check the parameters of yoru water too...disease treatment always begins with good water quality.


----------

